# Cantilever insulation



## David_Guest (Jan 22, 2013)

I have a '68 ranch style with basement, I have a cantilever additions on the master bedroom and the closet for the other 2 rooms, the area is approx. 3'x6', and hardwood floor throughout, with aluminum sidding. My problem is that the cantilever area's are freezing cold during the winter, so cold that the cold spreads throughout the rest of the floor in the room. I put 1/2" foam on the exterior of the house underneath the cantilever, and I have the space under the floor packed with regular fiber insulation on the interior portion of the cantilevers. But it's still freezing cold. Can anyone tell me how to rectify this problem or why this happens? This is cold too, not talking a little chilly, but painfully cold on bare or even socked feet.

Thanks,
david


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Got a picture?
Is there wooden blocking where the cantileaver meets the house wall?
Was there any plywood on the underside?
I'd be using blue foam not fiberglass and seal any gaps with expanding foam.


----------



## David_Guest (Jan 22, 2013)

The cantilever has plywood on the bottomside of the exterior portion. I had put solid foam insulation to that. So the plywood is covering the bottom of the floor joist. There is no separation blocks or anything that blocks the cantilever to the basement access points. Could the wood floor joist's be conducting all that cold upto the floor?

I added 2 pictures, one from the interior from the basement, and one of the underside of the cantilever on the exterior.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Back up and take another picture.
Why is there an exposed pipe?


----------



## David_Guest (Jan 22, 2013)

take another picture of the inside or outside? The bottom picture (with the pipe) is an interior picture. That's my gas supply pipe.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

They were taken so close it was hard to figure out where we were looking at.
Is that basment unfinished and unheated? If so why is there no insulation there?
There also will need to be some blocking installed to keep that cold air from getting to the underside of the floor.
1/2 foam was not nearly enough.


----------



## David_Guest (Jan 22, 2013)

Unfinished, but is heated, so I wouldn't need insulation under the floor, right? do you meaning blocking as in blocks of wood in between the joist to the yellow insulation i got in there is blocked in there?


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Where are you located?

Gary


----------

